# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Is my name russian?

## american_patriot23

my last name is hartman. i think it sounds more german then russian, but some people have told me that it is a russian name. can someone please clarify this for me?

----------


## Sleep

No. Your name is not Russian.

----------

thats what I told the guy, i said it was german and hes like "no dude, your russian" but im gonna believe, this being a russian forum

----------


## Dogboy182

yea it's german. there's a guy named Гофман "Hoffman" and hes german.

----------


## Старик

> my last name is hartman. i think it sounds more german then russian, but some people have told me that it is a russian name. can someone please clarify this for me?

 Your name is clearly German.
The contemporay meaning of "hart" ist "hard". But a few centuries ago, when most German names evolved the sense of this word was more like "mighty" or "powerful".
The meaning of "man" should be obvious.

----------


## TATY

> The meaning of "man" should be obvious.

 He's American....

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

that name is far from being slavic.
"durrrr......is Williams a chinese name?"

----------


## Евгения Белякова

lol  ::

----------


## american_patriot23

thanks for the help, i kenw i was right about the name. but my name only has 1 n in it some names (hartmann) have to n's, what does that mean?

----------


## VendingMachine

Well, Hartman can actually be a Russian name. Russian in the sense of coming from Russia. We have people with surnames like Bohl, Feuerstein, etc. They aren't ethnic Russians, though. Think about them Volga Germans.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

yeah, so its not a russian name.

----------


## Pravit

> thanks for the help, i kenw i was right about the name. but my name only has 1 n in it some names (hartmann) have to n's, what does that mean?

 It means back in the day when your ancestors were getting off the boat somebody spelt their name wrong.

----------


## Dogboy182

Don't listen to them... 
It's german for sure, because "Mann" is the german word for "Man".

----------


## Старик

> It's german for sure, because "Mann" is the german word for "Man".

 Так и есть!

----------


## VendingMachine

On the other hand your Hartman may well be a corruption of Haritonov. So yes, it is Russian. I'm now 100% convinced that your name is Russian. Yep, Russian it is. I mean, what else?

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

lol, stop confusing him.

----------


## Sylvie

Hartman can also be a Dutch name! If it was german it would be hartmaNN. But I really don't think it's a russian name,...doesn't sound like it anyway   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> But I really don't think it's a russian name,...doesn't sound like it anyway

 Well, it sounds Russian enough to my _native Russian ears_. Not a typical Russian name, though.

----------

Hartman is as "Russian" as Bernstein... It could be either Jewish (in Yiddish "Man" has one "N") or German (from Volga Deutsche).
It also can be a German Hartman with one "N", cause the second "N" from MANN could be lost with the time, or some officials once have made a mistake. I lived in Germany for some time... there are a lot of MAN's with on N. 
an... Russian name is always ending on -ev or -ov, as son of....

----------


## Kamion

> an... Russian name is always ending on -ev or -ov, as son of....

 Interesting statement. Are you saying that you can

----------


## Pravit

It sounds like a garbled, Westernized "хетман". So it's really a Turkish name.  ::

----------


## DDT

I have just been talking to experts on this very subject coincidentally  and it seems that it is generally agreed that your name is neither Russian or German but rather ancient Briton. Yes apparently you are named after an ancient deity who was half man half god, who supposedly possessed super human powers which he used to fight crime, protect the poor and the virtue of maidens. Though I believe that in the original spelling the “H” was an “F”.

----------


## djmihow



----------


## Pravit

That's the third time someone has posted that here. It was funny the first time. What does it have to do with the thread, though?

----------


## djmihow

an american confusing a Nordic name with a Slavik one or something.

----------


## JJ

> an... Russian name is always ending on -ev or -ov, as son of....

 Really? What about Paul Nipkov- he was a german inventor, Willhelm Gustlov - he was a german man and a ship... and so on. What about the name "Kaluzhskiy" - "...of Kaluga", is it russian? What about the name Preobrazhenskiy, Bogolubskiy? Are the russian names Silin or Puzin?   ::  It is not so easy.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> an... Russian name is always ending on -ev or -ov, as son of....

 besides, -ov and -ev doesn't mean son of... 
That is what the patronymics are for: -ich and -ovna son/daughter of... 
Preobrazhenskiy, isn't that a fictious name in "sobache serdtse", or is it a common name?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Preobrazhenskiy, isn't that a fictious name in "sobache serdtse", or is it a common name?

 Preobrazhenski is a real Russian name. I went to school with someone called Dmitry Preobrazhenski.

----------


## Pravit

I went to school with a Turkish national named Mehmet Hartman.

----------


## partly russian

well, is my name russian too, cuz im russian 
DiMaria  ::   ?????

----------


## Dogboy182

Looks itialian.

----------


## partly russian

i no, but cant a name be more than one thing?
I am italian, but still, im russian too  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

When you say you're Russian are you of Russian decent or literally Russian? I don't understand. 
DiMaria is not Russian. I think it looks Italian too. 
And yep, names can be more than one thing.

----------


## Pravit

DiMaria looks like a Turkish name to me. I once went to school with a Turkish national named Mehmet DiMaria.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Do you know lots of Turkish people or is it some type of joke? It doesn't seem Turkish to me.  ::

----------


## Pravit

I went to school in Turkey.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

Once went to school with an Italian named Peppy DiAriea de Tolieta

----------

My last name is Davidoff.  Is that Russian?  I'm pretty sure it is because my Grandfather is from Russia.  I'd like to know about the origin of the name though....

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yep, your name is Russian. In cyrillic it would look like Давидов. It means "of the Davids" So, probably, your ancestors were serfs of a master called David...

----------

I never have heard "Давидов" (Davidov),
but very widespread Russian family name is "Давыдов" (Davydov). 
It seems "Davidoff" is adapted variant of "Давыдов" (Davydov) for English spelling. 
"Давыдов" (Davydov)  means "son of Davyd"(Давыд). 
"Davyd"(Давыд) was very common russian name in first half of the XX century, in the XIX century and earlier (today the name is rare).
"Davyd"(Давыд)  is Russian form of David.

----------


## FL

Previos post is mine.  
In addition to the theme 
The most famous Davydov -
"
The name of Denis Davydov (1784-1839) is inseparably linked with the Patriotic War of 1812, since he was the originator and one of the leaders of the partisan movement. Denis Davydov's military talents were highly esteemed by Kutuzov and Bagration, while he was also known as a gifted poet. 
"
quote from http://hermitage.museum.ru/html_En/12/b ... 3_2_4.html

----------


## FL

I have found http://www.vgd.ru/ENGLISH/d.htm 
All Russia 
Family Tree /
SURNAMES LIST  
DAV...
DAV, DAVID, DAVIDCHUK, DAVIDENKO, DAVIDENKOV, *DAVIDOV* - Search, DAVIDOVICH, DAVIDSON, DAVIDYANTS, DAVIDYUK, DAVIDZON, DAVITASHVILI, DAVKARAEV, DAVLATOV, DAVLETGARAEV, DAVLETYAROV, DAVLERTGAREEV, DAVLETKILDEEV, DAVLETOV, DAVLETSHIN, DAVLETYAROV, DAVLYATOV, DAVOYAN, DAVTYAN, DAVUDOV, DAVYDCHENKO, DAVYDCHENKOV, DAVYDENKO, DAVYDENKOV, DAVYDKIN, *DAVYDOV*, DAVYDOVSKY, DAVYDOVICH,   http://www.vgd.ru/D/davi.htm#Давидов
OK, here is the list of Davidov (Давидов) family, but most likely origin of the people is not Russian. 
DAVYDOV is Russian variant.

----------


## TATY

http://www.vgd.ru/V/vagin.htm#ВАГИН 
hee hee 
On that list it has the name Klark. Is this just a russification of the English Clark, Clarke.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Psh...I wish I had a coo name.
It's Reynolds. It's from England. Wee.   ::   
It's so...boring.

----------


## Zhenya

There is a famous cellobrand called Davidoff....

----------


## Pravit

There's a famous n00b named Davidoff. He once came to MR and asked if his name was Russian.

----------


## Ядерное лицо

There's an aftershave brand called Davidoff. I've never used it because I still have four different kinds of aftershave at home. 
It's typical isn't it, you ask for aftershave at Christmas and four different people all decide to get you aftershave.  ::   
Still, at least I'll smell nice for the next two years.  ::

----------


## DDT

Maybe the aftershave is desinged for smokers of Davidoff Cigarettes.

----------


## Rtyom

Cool. You can do it asunder and have the first name 'David' and the last name "Off". 
I like it.

----------


## Jca

Yes, I knew two brothers who named On and Off, and as they were hungarians, they we called first by their familiy name:  
David Off
David On 
They went to school in Turkey with Pravit and Mexmet Hartman. 
By the way, Hartman has a 3 consonant cluster ...> it's Georgian.

----------


## VendingMachine

> By the way, Hartman has a 3 consonant cluster ...> it's Georgian.

 By the way, Russian can have _9 consonant clusters_, for instance the famous ко*нтрвзбздн*уть.

----------


## Jca

> By the way, Russian can have 9 consonant clusters, for instance the famous контрвзбзднуть.

   ::   And where the vowels go in between? What are the consonants that actually are not pronounced? 
...I think I'll switch to japanese or swahili.

----------


## Ядерное лицо

> Originally Posted by Jca  By the way, Hartman has a 3 consonant cluster ...> it's Georgian.   By the way, Russian can have _9 consonant clusters_, for instance the famous ко*нтрвзбздн*уть.

 By the way, what does контрвзбзднуть mean? I tried it in two translators and a dictionary online and got no answer.

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Jca  By the way, Hartman has a 3 consonant cluster ...> it's Georgian.   By the way, Russian can have _9 consonant clusters_, for instance the famous ко*нтрвзбздн*уть.   By the way, what does контрвзбзднуть mean? I tried it in two translators and a dictionary online and got no answer.

 Don't mind, it's just a stupid thing. VM seems to bee more and more plain and dull last time; may be it's another person hiding under his nick?

----------


## Греческо

> 

 LOL. What about this?  :P

----------


## ~Faery~

good map lolz  ::

----------

